# It's time - new puppy inbound in two weeks!



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

It's been a long and turbulent 2.5 years since I had to put Zeus down. Kept looking at rescue dogs, breeders, different breeds...but always kept coming back to Randy Tyson's dogs.

So I contacted her in November regarding a breeding that I thought would produce a dog I really wanted and she told me to hold off for the next breeding. I couldn't have been more delighted. 

The litter is now almost six weeks old...which means only two more weeks and change to go before I can bring one of the male puppies home!

Sire is Ace v.H. Tyson and Dam is Vinna v.H. Tyson. Click Me. 

Having seen Ace on the field before, and just being totally enamored with him, I was stoked to meet the litter last weekend and they did not disappoint. They were little fat landsharks, who confidently wandered around, and were great looking. 

Here are some pics:





































Will post more pics once we figure out which one it is and we still have to decide on a name.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful and congrats! Randy has some great dogs.


----------



## Erica0629 (Dec 21, 2016)

Congratulations! the puppies are all so adorable, can't wait to see which one you end up with


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Beautiful puppies! Can't wait to see the one you come home with and learn what the name is!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Too, too, too adorbs!


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Super excited for you!!! My beloved dog passed in July at 11.5 years. Getting ready to get a new dog this summer.I also have been looking into rescue dogs as well butIm going toget a pup. I am in the nor cal bay area and interested in getting involved with the Menlo Park Schutzhund Club. Have heard wonderful things about Tyson-Witmer. Is the Newark club up and running at a new site or at the temporary location? I looked on the website but was a little confused. Would love to come to the club and watch and observe before I get my pup.

Congrats again!!


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

giebel said:


> Super excited for you!!! My beloved dog passed in July at 11.5 years. Getting ready to get a new dog this summer.I also have been looking into rescue dogs as well butIm going toget a pup. I am in the nor cal bay area and interested in getting involved with the Menlo Park Schutzhund Club. Have heard wonderful things about Tyson-Witmer. Is the Newark club up and running at a new site or at the temporary location? I looked on the website but was a little confused. Would love to come to the club and watch and observe before I get my pup.
> 
> Congrats again!!


Thanks! And yes, I was told it's now in a new, temporary, location...which sucks. The field they had before was fantastic and everything about it worked. You were away from prying/curious eyes, tons of parking, space to walk around in, the field was massive, they had the house...it just worked. Not surprisingly someone is going to build more track homes on the space.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

How exciting! Beautiful Pups! I waited almost 2 years to get my girl. So worth it!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That is super exciting. Good for you to have that much patience. Pictures like that gives me puppy fever.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

I went to the Newark site many years ago to watch and observe...very professional and all around awesome club. Do you have a link for the temporary site schedule? I checked on the facebook but it looks like the meetups have been sporadic due to all the recent rain weather stuff.

Can't wait to see photos on this site of your beautiful pup. Also, do you recommend any bay area puppy socialization groups for (8-14) week old pups who have had their parvo shots? Will you train with Tyson-Witmer? Any other suggestions are super recommended. I will participate with the Bay German Shepherd Meet Up as well.

Thanks


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

So a slightly delayed update. We picked Axe, or Axel as his mom calls him, up a week ago. He's a bi-color male. Randy offered me a choice between him and a little sable male (I was totally set on a sable...) and I couldn't resist him. He had sought out my GF while we were there and played with me. 

Since that last Friday, it's been an absolute crash course in learning what to do, not to do, when to go potty, when to go to sleep...and we even had to teach him all of that too 

I never imagined having a puppy who is so headstrong. He's a total landshark on top of it all and my girlfriend is finally coming to terms with his nipping and biting. It's cool to see how excited Axe gets when she enters a room. Total velcro-dog.



Axe already attended his very first class and did some puppy obedience and protection. Tomorrow we'll be back out in Vacaville at Denise Remtema's place to be trained.

So enough yapping from me..here are some pics. I hope you enjoy them and I know we'll be asking tons of questions as we progress.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Totally adorable! Sounds like a good dog - LOL. Have fun with him, it's an adventure!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats! It only gets better and more fun from here! Best of luck!


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

We've taken him out twice to Willow Tree Kennels for training on Sundays. Lots of fun and he LOVES the flirtpole. One of the ladies there takes fantastic pictures of the dogs going through training. I should have some from yesterday, next week. 

Axe has a TON of drive, which is just great to see. He learns faster than I do, which means I'm playing catchup to not give him any training scars. Already had to learn my lesson the sit "hover butt."

He's sleeping through most nights now too, which is great. Life is good


----------

